# Great bass earphones under Rs 3000



## Insomnia (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi friends,

Im looking to buy earphone with great bass under Rs 3000, what are my options?, please help me.


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

Brainwavez M2, if you can't find it then, Soundmagic PL50.


----------



## Insomnia (Jun 16, 2011)

tkin said:


> Brainwavez M2, if you can't find it then, Soundmagic PL50.



Thanks
I want boomy bass, any alternatives to M2?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2011)

I think Sennheiser CX300 is heavy on bass and without your budget if I am right.


----------

